# Sealing Palm???



## CraneSpreadWings (Sep 25, 2002)

Anybody's school teach the sealing palm method? Just wondering what styles concentrate on martial use and Fa Jing. We work on this when Sifu has the more advanced students around and I wonder if you Yang style guys really work on these aspects very much...

humbly


----------



## hubris (Sep 26, 2002)

I never heard of "sealing palm" and I've been taking tai chi for three years. I'll ask my teacher about, though. It seems that different tai chi teachers focus on different things.


----------

